# New idea for a wild custom slot...



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is a inside look at what one of my new customs is going to be replicated after.
The truck ideas are flying and the last semi was wild as they get for me. So how can I top it..
Looking around at my model collection of builds I remembered a Pontiac J2000 I reworked for a show. You are probably wondering how I am going to keep to the truck theme..
The pictures will tell the story.:dude:
Will post the smaller version with the 1/24th when complete.:thumbsup:
Enjoy an ideas I have.Use them if you want..:thumbsup:
Maybe done for HOHT.....you never know...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That's twizted six ways from Sunday, but I like it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What comes after wicked in the HT description handbook?? I misplaced mine.. That is... oh yeah.. WILD!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can almost see the HO scale wheels turning in Zilla's head... Deora tow truck....:tongue:

UtherJoe


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

A new idea for the Deora...:thumbsup:
That would be a cool lookin Deora for sure..
I am doing mine from a Pontiac Trans am...

Thanks for the comments guys...
Will share all the ideas I have. I like 1 off concepts and Wilder the Better customs. If anyone needs one be my guest and use it.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Will post more pics this week.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Super Calah Fraga lis a ex pee alah doh cias....*

gear buster,

I love the style, the skulls, the flames, thetow boom, the engine, the flip up front...oh yeah this is gonna be great!

AND it is tubbed out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...love the Whole dang thing man...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

gear!!! i like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats one bad a$$ semi or whatever you call it!!!!! whooooooo :thumbsup:

thats why your name is gear buster its perfect name for that truck!!! 

Wes


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

holly crap. i love tow trucks. and i can see this one comming in 1/64th diecast soon !!!


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

hey gear buster how about posting a pic of this over at the dc customs site for me.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

thanks. this is what im looking for in thunder dome 5....theam...welcome to the jungle. semis and trucks


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dig the Rig, GB! Powerful stuff!:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:woohoo: That's one wild and crazy truck.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Gonna use yer shrinko ray on it Steve?


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Honey I shrunk the car...*

Bill,

actually I am going to place it in the dryer after soaking in water all day..:thumbsup: and now for my next trick...

A bowl of goo for Bill...LOL

Sending off the measurments to the garage of "Buster's hack and whack shop".
Will post step by step on this one Bill.. I know how you like new readdin material..:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great lookin rig! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That is a cool creation GB!!! I likes that mid engine and the big tubbs...Please keep the pics coming on the little wagon version...RM


----------

